# what can you put with dwarf caimens



## eeeky_scales (Feb 23, 2009)

hey everyone

im wondering what could you put in with dwarf caimens i know some people put turtles in with them but i dont want to put them with mine i would prefer to be different lol


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

rats and mice but they dont last long


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> rats and mice but they dont last long


:lol2:

ye ive seen turtles, how about some fish?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nothing..


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

an anoying cuzzin or aunt maybe??:whistling2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hippo


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

eeeky_scales said:


> hey everyone
> 
> im wondering what could you put in with dwarf caimens i know some people put turtles in with them but i dont want to put them with mine i would prefer to be different lol


You're pretty much limited to turtles or fish. We had ours ijn with burmese leaf terrapins (which bred - we fished the young out pretty quick though), guppies and Zosterops birds.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Matt Harris said:


> You're pretty much limited to turtles or fish. We had ours ijn with burmese leaf terrapins (which bred - we fished the young out pretty quick though), guppies and Zosterops birds.


Wouldnt the terrapins and fish just get destroyed?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

A terrapin is a fairly inedible box for a dwarf Caiman


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

the legs :lol:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> the legs :lol:


more to the point the head


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

how big is the enclosure? you could put birds in there flying about.

ismail


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

reptismail said:


> how big is the enclosure? you could put birds in there flying about.
> 
> ismail


that would be quite cool, get some of the colourful finches in there.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Hippo


that would look really good! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Matt Harris said:


> You're pretty much limited to turtles or fish. We had ours ijn with burmese leaf terrapins (which bred - we fished the young out pretty quick though), guppies and Zosterops birds.


Not the adults as they are quite big, but as I say we fished the babies out a bit quick when they appeared. From memory I think we found about 6 so who knows if the caimen ate some. Guppies are too small to attract the attentions of a caiman, unless it's a hatchling.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

knotism037 said:


> that would be quite cool, get some of the colourful finches in there.


 
thanks you for liking my idea, it would be quite cool wouldnt it having finches in there aswell


----------



## geodaryl (Jan 17, 2009)

you know those groups of kids that hang outside shops and demand to borrow 50p or a cigarette...? chuck a couple of them in there....!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

maybe a couple of chavs might have to dismember them first tho

birds would be cool but thay will crap everywere so u will be in there every day cleaning


----------

